# Aktuelle Festplatte richtig löschen



## Nohh (7. Dezember 2006)

Hall Leute,
mir ist klar das man Festplatten mit kostenlosen Webprogrammen ordnungsgemäß löschen kann. Mir ist aber ein Rätsel, wie man seine aktuelle verwendete Festplatte löschen kann auf der WINDOWS läuft ? Mir geht es so, ich habe nur eine Festplatte (20 GB) ^^ und ich möchte meinen PC neu aufsetzen, aber dabei die Festplatte sicher löschen. Wie soll das funktionieren wenn man die aktuelle Festplatte am laufen hat mit Windows? dann zerhackt man doch das ganze Windowssystem + die aktuelle Anwendung (Löschvorgang). Bitte helft Mir

Gruß,
Nohh


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (7. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

in der Regel erledigt man sowas mit einer entsprechenden Bootdisk(ette). Wenn du deine Festplatte formatieren willst, dann kannst du dies während des Installationsvorgangs von Windows erledigen. Ansonsten gibt es meist direkt vom Festplattenhersteller entsprechende Tools, mit denen man auch eine Low-Level-Formatierung durchführen kann – falls das das ist, was du unter „sicher löschen“ verstehst.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Nohh (7. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
unter "sicherem Löschen" verstehe ich, nicht das einfache formatieren sondern das richtige Überschreiben der Daten  Sodass sie nicht mehr für andere erstellbar sind!


Gruß
Nohh


----------



## odi11 (7. Dezember 2006)

*Re: AW: Aktuelle Festplatte richtig löschen*

Hallo, 



Nohh hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> unter "sicherem Löschen" verstehe ich, nicht das einfache formatieren sondern das richtige Überschreiben der Daten  Sodass sie nicht mehr für andere erstellbar sind!
> 
> 
> ...



welchen Grund gibt es dafür, dass du die Festplatte vor einer Neuinstallation so radikal bearbeiten willst/musst. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## octo124 (8. Dezember 2006)

Löschen einer HD = LW C, welches das einzig gute an XP ist = im aktiv installierten BS kein Selbstmord möglich.
Ergo für den Hausgebrauch:
Nutzung des genau zur Platte passenden HD-Diagnosetool und damit eine LowLevelFormatierung = jeder Cluster wird mit einem Bit überschrieben, für Normalos ist dann die Platte leer.
Die geläufigsten Diagnoseprogs sind auf einer UltimatBootCD drauf - ist eh eine gute Investierung = kostet nur einen Rohling, um diversen PC-Probs auf die Spur zu kommen oder vorzubeugen
http://www.wintotal.de/Software/index.php?id=2287
Wem das zuwenig ist, der besorge sich diverse Shredderprogramme, kleine Auswahl hier  
http://www.chip.de/c1_forum/thread.html?bwthreadid=924967 
Punkt 8 und kann damit beliebig viele Überschreibungen vornehmen.
Wer nun eine absolut sichere Löschaktion mag, der informiere sich z.B. über die Vollversion von Killdisk = deren Möglichkeiten/Varianten, google und ordere dann ein entsprechendes Programm.
Kleiner Exkurs zur Theorie/Praxis einer Datenrettung/-restauration = des machbaren möglichen:
http://www.x-ways.net/winhex/allfeatures-d.html#DataRecovery


----------



## Andreas Späth (8. Dezember 2006)

Also Low Level Formatieren ist schon so "sicher" das einfache Tools da nichts wiederherstellen können.

Allerdings ist das in meinen Augen Zeitverschwendung. Mach doch einfach ein Quick Format wärend der XP Installation, und schon haste eine saubere Windows installation. Man könnte dann danach den leeren Speicherplatz ja noch immer mit diesen ganzen allgemein bekannten tools shredern, aber ich frag mich : "wozu ?"
Kommt morgen die Polizei/Schwiegermutter und du willst eine komplett blanke Festplatten anbieten ?


----------



## Ludren (8. Dezember 2006)

Ich formatiere immer mit *Darik's Boot and Nuke.*

Löscht alle Partitionen und den MBR.
Überschreibt die Daten mehrmals, einfach auf CD brennen und davon booten.

MfG

Ludren


----------



## Malaxo (19. Dezember 2006)

Hab mal gelesen und glaube dieser aussage. Um die Daten wirklich zu löschen unwiederruflich ausser man investiert X'000'000Fr.- oder in eurem Fall € , so muss man die Festplatte 7 mal Low Level formatieren. 

Sinnvoll? Hast dich in die NASA gehackt und willst die Spurensuche sehr schwer machen. Möglichkeit dies zu schaffen? < 0 %

Also es reicht deine Festplatte einfach zu formatieren.


----------

